
Why Stripe Gave Up on Bitcoin and Blockchain Payments - moritzplassnig
http://fortune.com/2018/07/17/stripe-blockchain/
======
willio58
It's odd there is no mention of Stellar Lumens in here. Seems relevant since
one of Stellar's board members is the Former CTO at Stripe and the current CEO
at Stripe is an advisor.

------
arisAlexis
strange that a payment provider doesn't like the tech that aims to replace it.

------
1996
TLDR: a company slahes some piece of new technology that might make them
obsolete

~~~
gdulli
The fact it might make you obsolete is why you're pressured to get on board
with it in the first place. Feeling it's safe to ditch it means you've figured
out that it's not going to be a threat.

~~~
1996
or if you are afraid any legitimity you could give would hasten your demise.

in the end, you still have to swallow the bitter pill if you want to stay
relevant - like Microsoft did with Linux

~~~
Fjolsvith
They probably cut it because they weren't going to make as much money as their
other transaction processing.

Online stores can add crypto payment easily through sites like
coinpayments.net. And when those transaction fees are a half of a percent, of
course consumers are going to embrace that.

My material supplier recently started tacking on the 3% credit card
convenience fee for swiping a card. It won't take long for a company to come
up with a solution for retail that will only cost 1% or less for the consumer.

------
crb002
Trusted 3rd Party is way more efficient. Stripe should take on Dwolla, except
back it in BTC. Dynamics of BTC valuation plus the
fast/clean/reversible/aggregation goddies of a trusted third party. Win win.

